# Trinity Bay 9/18



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

Got off work and put the boat in for some overdue fishing time this morning. Ran to shoreline south of double bayou and fished with no takers.. decided to well hop to see what I could pick up. First two pads I hit were holding fish.. they weren't above water well heads just shell pads/dry wellsin ~9-10ft of water. Ran past many until I could find one with any type of bait action or slick .Caught probably 20 trout boxing only 4 to 19".. and a handful of lunker gafftop all on lil Jon.

Water looked great and was salty to taste so either there wasn't enough runoff to affect the bay or it isn't here yet, hoping the former.. There's definitely fish in Trinity right now if you can find the right spot.

Noticed what looked to be trash here and there in the bay and finally ended up running close to a piece and found it to be a dead turtle. Flipped him over and looked healthy, no prop marks or anything obvious. About 500 yards from there I noticed another piece of trash.. ended up being a gull. This all makes me wonder if more of the "trash" I seen wasn't more wildlife... Turtle was a very unfortunate sight :/









































































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report. I always liked the purple demon, but never tried one with a white tail, may have to give it a shot.


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> Nice report. I always liked the purple demon, but never tried one with a white tail, may have to give it a shot.


I dip them myself.. sometimes it seems to help sometimes it doesn't seem to make any difference

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

chwoodall said:


> I dip them myself.. sometimes it seems to help sometimes it doesn't seem to make any difference
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 Your's looked like they were dipped, but I just looked it up on Mirrolures sight and they actually make a purple demon with a white tail. I may have to get some and dip the tail chartreuse. Lil' Johns are great baits.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Good stuff. I went out Sunday afternoon in middle Galveston bay. The East shoreline was somewhat dirty. Cleaner water was easily found away from shore over deeper shell. Also the birds led me to thick schools of 3-4" shad but the trout were absent this time. There was zero wind for awhile on Sunday and the entire bay was glass. Nice but very hot. Only landed 1 big slimer on a Lil John XL. Finished off the day with a hot CFS at Kelly's on the way home.


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes I've heard they make them with a white tail but I've yet to see them in stores or I'd buy them and save some labor!


sharkchum said:


> Your's looked like they were dipped, but I just looked it up on Mirrolures sight and they actually make a purple demon with a white tail. I may have to get some and dip the tail chartreuse. Lil' Johns are great baits.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan024420 (Aug 12, 2013)

nice!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great report and catch. Kinda worrisome on the dead critters.


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

Great report! Some nice looking trout.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Iâ€™ve seen dead turtles in the winter, but not this time of year. 

Nice fish. What kind of line or leader is that? Looks like a lot of kinks or memory in it in the photos.


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

Actually it's just plain ol mono with no leader.. a few of the big gafftop that I caught ended up wrapping the line around themselves and it just ended up like that.


karstopo said:


> Iâ€™ve seen dead turtles in the winter, but not this time of year.
> 
> Nice fish. What kind of line or leader is that? Looks like a lot of kinks or memory in it in the photos.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

For those of you asking about locating these pads, I gotta give a shout-out to Tobin @ TroutSupport. I had a decent amount of spots in Galveston bay system marked on my GPS so was curious what Reef Recon would provide when I purchased it... There is an overwhelming amount of structure he has located and added to this.. knowing and locating edges of reefs alone can add time to your day when fish are holding there and he has done the work for us.. this means more time to fish. There are hundreds of spots I've never seen nor heard of, and many spots in previous tracks on gps that I run over or past most times I go out. Now stopping at these spots when conditions are right has yeilded fish I would have never found or thought to look for in these spots.

I have gathered up just about everything Tobin has created for the fishing community and it has all been valuable information and tools to add to my fishing skillset. 

I know I speak for a lot of others too when I say if you haven't given his videos, lures, or reef recon a try- do it. Worth every penny. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Not enough runoff. I said that in reply to a thread about a week ago I think.. most people run for hills the first little run off Trinity gets' but the wind, waves, and tide mix in a fresh layer pretty fast.. It takes a LOT to make it too fresh for the trout.. A LOT.


----------



## UpperTxFishing (Aug 8, 2018)

Agree on the run off.I ran the bay Sunday and it was pretty fresh on top between eagle point and east bay and back towards the jetties.However most of the rain we had was coastal and fell over the bay versus your typical inland flooding that flushes down the Trinity and san jacinto.The rain did however flush the marshes and push some shrimp and small fin fish out and the fish know it.Look for the next couple of weeks to be awesome as we move into a fall pattern.Cool front in the forecast. Go get em fellas.They are hungry.


----------



## Mmmg99 (Jul 4, 2017)

It will be real fresh in a couple of weeks when that water from Dallas gets here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan024420 (Aug 12, 2013)

Walked to the spillway yesterday. There was tons of huge gar in the area. The only thing I could manage to catch was a tiny sand trout and a bunch of hits. And about 4 of those bastard rock fish 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Gauge*

Water is rising as we speak.


----------



## 2hotrodz (Jun 19, 2016)

Lots of birds working Thursday in Trinity. Unfortunately, mostly sand trout and undersize specs. Managed 2 keepers is all.


----------

